# How do you hold your flashlight



## yuandrew (Aug 13, 2004)

This may sound like a dumb question but I'd like to know how many different ways you guys like to hold your lights. I only know of 5 different ways I use but not having a digital camera with me, I will just have to best discribe my methods.

The top of the flashlight is where the switch is (unless the switch is on the tail end of the flashlight)

Regular: Fingers around the bottom of the light; thumb on the swich. Most regular flashlights are like this (hence the name) 

Over: Fingers around the top of the flashlight; thumb and arm on the bottom (You're gripping the light)

Over the Shoulder: Similar to "over" but you rest the back end of the light on your shoulder (This is how I hold a 4 D or bigger Mag Lite, Streamlight*, or any other long flashlight)
*A former neighbor of mine worked for the LAPD and had a Streamlight Flashlight that was about the size of a 3 or 4D Mag but was rechargeable (He let me play with it a few times and I shined it across the valley at some unsuspecting people). Is this the Ultrastinger?

Penlite: Hold the head of the light like a pencil (Best when done with a Mini Mag or a Solitaire)

Tactical (SureFire): Fingers gripping the light like in "Over" but thumb on the tailcap. (I use this for all flashlights that have the switch on the back which also includes Sure Fires and other Tactical lights)

How do you hold your lights? Also, does anyone have a method I haven't listed?


----------



## Fitz (Aug 13, 2004)

You forgot the "hold in mouth while trying to set up tent in dark" method!


----------



## jayflash (Aug 13, 2004)

Almost always tactical for outdoor use. If I'm using a light for troubleshooting and sometimes indoors, I'll use the "regular" hold.


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 13, 2004)

you forgot the cigar grip hold
light between first and second fingers 
switch being pushed with base of thumb
(works best with lights with a grip ring (z2,c2,g3z,m2,m3 etc)


----------



## brightnorm (Aug 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Echo63 said:*
you forgot the cigar grip hold
... 

[/ QUOTE ]

This is my favorite grip for all E2E based lights with Z52 (exccpt with McE2S) and for many "standard" diameter Surefires with LOTC. The relatively aggressive knurling of the E2E bodies provides plenty of grip without a "grip ring". I find the most natural hold to be between 3rd and 4th finger with TC against palm. I can carry it like this all day. Note, for easist operation rotate the LOTC until just before ignition. Tension adjustment of all Z52's is easily accomplished by selective spring compression. (There's a thread about that somewhere). This grip will work with clickies in momentary mode but is not as practical for click on-off mode.

Brightnorm


----------



## yuandrew (Aug 13, 2004)

"Hold it in your mouth"- I was thinking hand held only but ok, I'll include that as well. However, my teeth are not that strong.

"Cigar Grip" Darn, I forgot how my uncle showed me how to hold his M3. I usually use the Tactical method for these type of flashlights. He did it alongside a pistol (Gun in right hand, light in left along the barrel plus a shooter's stance.) 
I held his the way Brightnorm discribed with my palm against the switch. Just give it a good squeeze to turn it on.


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 13, 2004)

sorry - i didnt put down how i hold my lights - oops 
i use the "over" hold for my Pelican M11
the "tactical" hold for my Stinger Xt and SF 6P
and the cigar grip hold for my L4

oh and i use the "arm stretched letting the light drag along the ground" grip with my thor 10Mcp


----------



## juancho (Aug 13, 2004)

When holding a pistol in my right hand (can be reversed) and a flashlight in my left, I used the "Juancho position" wich I invented 40 years ago.
When streching your right hand to shoot, your left go to the top of your head and activate the light, the beam of the flashlight will fall in your handgun sights and your target.
Much more efficient to illuminate the small military sights than any other position such as the Rogers-Surefire or others.
You just has to get used to hold the light with one hand instead of two. You know, they call them "handguns".

Besides you maybe need that extra hand to open doors or hang into something!!
Before you dismiss this, why don't you tried it in a dark room and compare the "Juancho" against the others.

Good Shooting!!

Juan C.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Aug 13, 2004)

Just depends a lot on which light and how I'm using it.

Sometimes big lights are held like a club, up on my shoulder, sometimes normal.

AA lights almost always get a pencil grip.


Just depends..


----------



## leukos (Aug 13, 2004)

Depends a lot on the flashlight, but I frequently alternate between the cigar grip and tactical.


----------



## ResQTech (Aug 13, 2004)

On night calls I hold my L4 under my left armpit and hold the clip board with my left hand while writing with my right hand.


----------



## tvodrd (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm right-handed. If I'm in the dark, needing a light, and I have something (fork, pen, keys, crescent wrench, .45 etc.) in my right hand, it's nice to be able to access/operate my light with my _left_ hand! Being able to transfer it to mouth, freeing both hands is added utility. My EDC with its front bezel twist-on kinda dictates the hold. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry


----------



## GarageBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

Tactical and syringe hold (cigar hold)


----------



## SJACKAL (Aug 14, 2004)

Tactical and syringe hold, and also, if the light is big and powerful, like a modded D size Mag, then its the "torch hold" when indoors. Its like holding the flashlight as if its an ancient fire torch with the flame at the top end. Holding the handle end near the tailcap and the bezel pointing head up, the light hits the celling and gets reflected round the room illuminating it. Good for indoors and great for clubbing down attackers and intruders.


----------



## Dynacolt (Aug 15, 2004)

Tactical grip for the surefires, regular for the AA m*g.
I like the stability and security of the tactical grip, and the regular is good for on-off of the AA. Tactical also allows for the 'club-action' in larger lights, where the tail end of the light is the 'business end', thus saving the bezel/lens area from damage.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Aug 15, 2004)

I like to hold my SF L6 on the left of my S & W 4inch 686 and practice at night. On Beer cans.

Tactical to Pratical. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

NikolaTesla /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

An Arc lamp is the Spark that takes away the Dark--HID Forever!

My Lights LightWar /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif


----------



## Lightmeup (Aug 16, 2004)

If you still want some more ideas, check a copy of the Kama Sutra.


----------



## sidespill (Aug 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*lightmeup said:*
If you still want some more ideas, check a copy of the Kama Sutra. 

[/ QUOTE ]

the thread is how do you hold not store. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif Sorry couldn't help it.


----------



## KevinL (Aug 16, 2004)

Pencil grip or tactical grip for my SFs.. yes, surprisingly pencil grip even with the fat 6P. Impossible to do that with the Mag, so it's overhand or normal depending on which level I want it to be at, normal grip is used more when I point the light downwards. 

There's also the under-shoulder carry to let you have both hands free while the light points forward. More useful with the larger Mags (3/4D), or the neck grip, where you place the light between your neck and shoulder, kinda like a phone. 

Even more unconventional, KL1/E1e clipped to the hem of a jacket sleeve above my hand so I have a light where my hands are pointing and working on stuff, and to a collar when I didn't have a cap.


----------



## JoeAtomicToad (Sep 19, 2008)

This is how we did it in the shipyards of South Korea. As I was working as a marine surveyor while building new ships, the flashlight used exclusively was the Rechargeable Mag-Lite. Although it's not intrinsically safe, new ships typically have no residual flammable vapors within the tanks. These bright, big, & bulky flashlights are usually attached to a nylon strap worn diagonally across the chest. Each ond of the nylon strap is connected at each end of the battery shaft via circular rubber gaskets. This hands-free approach works well for using other tools, climbing ladders, etc., etc. The flashlight usually rests just above the hip (around the belly button), and can easily be moved to the front or back of the body to negotiate tighter spaces. This nylon strap is sold at any hardware store/outfitter in South Korea and is has the Mag-Lite logo all over it. Now in the US, I cannot even find this accessory on the Mag-Lite website.

As for entering tanks of existing ships, the marine industry standard is smaller Pelican lights because they are intrinsically safe. Most use a hand-held technique for light use. I still like the hands-free approach.

Anybody know where I can get this Mag-Lite nylon strap? I cannot find it anywhere!


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 19, 2008)

Cigar grip aka Surefire Grip is how I hold my light. Light goes inbetween index and middle finger. Or i use the tactical grip with thumb on switch.


----------



## griff (Sep 19, 2008)

how about under watch band &over ear like a cig.:devil:


----------



## m16a (Sep 19, 2008)

95% of the time I use the tactical or the cigar grip


----------



## abarth_1200 (Sep 21, 2008)

tactical a lot of the time and over the shoulder but if i really need both hands free and i have my 2D mag i put it between my teeth...:laughing:


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 21, 2008)

cigar grip for me, it allows me to grasp things while holding it.
Walk the dog hold if I just want to illuminate the ground in front of me.


----------



## Knifekulture (Sep 21, 2008)

I prefer the ice pick grip.


----------



## BlazerBud (Nov 8, 2008)

There is a modified pencil grip that I like to use with a MAG solitaire or Minimag that has a wrist strap on it, usually not the factory strap but a better one off an old cell phone or the like.

With the strap around your wrist, the light is in the pencil grip position, but you practically don't have to hold it with your thumb at all if you have the correct length strap, just use your pointer finger to keep it pointed where you wat by placing the tip between your pointer and second finger. It is very comfortable and works good in my left hand leaving my right hand free to work with other tools or keys.

I cringe when I think about a metal light between my teeth. It's psychological or a phobia about breaking my beautiful teeth. So, I only mouth hold a minimag with my teeth clinched, the light is in the side of my mouth mostly held in place by my cheek.

You asked about holding positions for lights mostly while they are in use, but what about while carrying them? I like a MAG 2C in my back blue jeans pocket. Or a minimag in a side leg pocket if I am wearing carpenter pants, which are about 75% of my jeans.


----------



## ozner1991 (Nov 8, 2008)

umm i do regular, cigar, over shoulder and armpit and that does the trick for me


----------



## shomie911 (Nov 8, 2008)

Tactical, every since I was a kid. It just always felt more natural and made less light-shadows than the "arm at your side" style of holding because it's closer to your eye level.

Sometimes I use the cigar hold with the RA Twisty for when I need both hands AND a light.

I tailstand often when I need area lighting and need to work with both hands a little bit more than with the cigar hold.


----------



## Wits' End (Nov 8, 2008)

I equip most of my lights w/ a piece of plastic tubing. I put it on the tail and I have a bite that is more comfortable. I won't talk about extended holds and slobber :eeew:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 8, 2008)

I use a lot of grips depending upon the light and how cold/ wet it is outside. Holding a high powered flashlight by the head usually helps keep the fingers warm. Holding a larger light under the armpit allows me to keep hands in the pockets (or use them both).


----------



## srvctec (Nov 8, 2008)

Am I the only one to notice this thread went over 4 years without a post?! Wow!

Back on topic, I just got a D10 yesterday and mainly use a cigar hold with it since the knurling provides fantastic grip. With my previous EDC, the NDI, I mainly used the pencil grip.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 8, 2008)

My favorite (by far) is a Tactical grip,

with the flashlight held just above head level.


:candle:


PS: Great Thread, regardless of age !

_


----------



## Morelite (Nov 8, 2008)

Regular or cigar for almost all my pocket lights and tactical for the larger ones.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 8, 2008)

It depends, smaller lights I hold in a fist not to loss them out side, The task force in a cigar or thumb clicky fist grip, while my ground breakingly massive lights “literally” I sort of hold them like a baby with my arm under them and my other arm for support . Do this with a 20 pound dumbbell and then hold it with on arm at waist level and you can see the improvement, it’s almost practical!!


----------



## PhillyRube (Nov 9, 2008)

You forgot the Star Trek Palm Beacon hold, see the link:

http://memory-alpha.org/en/wiki/Palm_beacon


----------



## okbohn (Nov 9, 2008)

yuandrew said:


> "Hold it in your mouth"- I was thinking hand held only but ok, I'll include that as well. However, my teeth are not that strong.


 
I can't handle the metal against my teeth, so i fold my lips in--so it is teeth-lip-light.

that sounds so odd.....


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 9, 2008)

Tactical way!

All my lights are tailclickie lights!


----------



## Fird (Nov 9, 2008)

cigar grip is my favorite but gets interchanged with tactical on occasion. sometimes I also use the 'traditional' flashlight grip even on my tailclickie lights, depends on what i'm doing with them.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 10, 2008)

Working with both hands...*UNDER MY CHIN *


----------



## Zim (Nov 10, 2008)

I usually just hold mine under my chin with the light shining upward so i have the "scary face"! Its very intimidating...except when I am using during the daylight hours.:tinfoil:


----------



## andrewx490 (Nov 10, 2008)

Not going to lie, I love doing the tactical grip and pretending i'm jack bauer


----------



## Bradlee (Nov 10, 2008)

I use tactical grip exclusively since all the lights I actually carry are clickies (or PD).


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 10, 2008)

I like holding my 6D maglite as if it was a M4 rifle.:naughty:

I like holding pistol grip style lights too.

Bigger lights like my Ti-Mega I sometimes hold on my shoulder like it's a RPG launcher...


----------



## KiwiMark (Nov 13, 2008)

Sometimes you need both hands free:
http://www.batteryjunction.com/niizehemihon.html


----------



## OCDGearhead (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: How do you hold your flashlight?*

Lovingly, with a tube of silicone gel in the other:naughty:.


----------



## Wiggle (Nov 14, 2008)

I have two MTE P7s but they're on permanent bike duty since they've been modded. My EDC light is an L2D and I use pencil carry 99% of the time. It feels like less effort than tactical but still nice and pointy.


----------



## TMedina (Nov 15, 2008)

yuandrew said:


> This may sound like a dumb question but I'd like to know how many different ways you guys like to hold your lights. I only know of 5 different ways I use but not having a digital camera with me, I will just have to best discribe my methods.
> 
> The top of the flashlight is where the switch is (unless the switch is on the tail end of the flashlight)
> 
> Regular: Fingers around the bottom of the light; thumb on the switch. Most regular flashlights are like this (hence the name)



Also referred to as the "sword" grip. I don't use it often because, typically, I'm above the object I'm looking at - angling the light down feels awkward for me.



> Over: Fingers around the top of the flashlight; thumb and arm on the bottom (You're gripping the light)



Also referred to as the "icepick" grip - using either the thumb to activate the tailcap or the fingers to activate a side-switch.

My usual way of holding a light because my relative position to the object - additionally, it's easier to track the light with your field of vision, in my opinion.



> Over the Shoulder: Similar to "over" but you rest the back end of the light on your shoulder (This is how I hold a 4 D or bigger Mag Lite, Streamlight*, or any other long flashlight)
> *A former neighbor of mine worked for the LAPD and had a Streamlight Flashlight that was about the size of a 3 or 4D Mag but was rechargeable (He let me play with it a few times and I shined it across the valley at some unsuspecting people). Is this the Ultrastinger?



I've never had occasion to use this variation - the largest light I've ever used was a Mag 3D and I have big wrists.



> Penlite: Hold the head of the light like a pencil (Best when done with a Mini Mag or a Solitaire)



Only with really close work, like inspecting a weapon or an engine.



> Tactical (SureFire): Fingers gripping the light like in "Over" but thumb on the tailcap. (I use this for all flashlights that have the switch on the back which also includes Sure Fires and other Tactical lights)



I tend to lump this manner of holding in with the Surefire weapons grip or cigar technique rather than an explicit flashlight technique as it is very similar to the "icepick" above.

A pdf of flashlight/handgun techniques

An abbreviated version of the link above from the NRA

-Trevor


----------



## Sparky's Magic (Jun 10, 2010)

I use a modified tactical grip, find it most comfortable and easier to aim.

Three fingers over the top of the body, index finger at T/C to activate, ball of thumb
at the 20 min. to the hr. position.

This works particularly well with 'lights as long as 6P, MD2 and longer.


----------



## Lego995743 (Apr 17, 2011)

i use the tactical grip on my g2l


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 17, 2011)

I use a cigar grip for everything but my big 3D MagLite.


----------



## herosemblem (Apr 17, 2011)

I hold all my lights in the "cigar grip" hold, except that the light rests between my middle finger and ring finger.
I operate my lights with my left (aka weak-side) hand. The only light that I hold in my right hand is my E1B, which is is my backup light, stored in my rightfront pocket.


----------



## VidPro (Apr 18, 2011)

weird names  i have never heard of these methods.
i use the "Monkey grip", for the mags, dangle arms down at sides grasp firmly around barrel of light, carry , walk for hours, that is 99.9% of the time, if i want to spot something, then i use the "Statue of liberty hold" raise arm from normal walking position, point at object.

then i use the well known "Wanker grip" for the small twistie light, because the twistie has to be tight enough that it doesnt come on in the pocket and become the "pocket rocket" once on i use either the "Ice cream cone" or the "pen hold" but if i have to use it for long enough, then i switch to "Dangling Monkey" , or "oral infestation" if i need both hands 

now if i have my solar flatlight with adjustable angle head, then i go from the "hose Holder" to putting in the shirt pocket for the "man boob iluminator" position.

my favorite still has to be the "Cycloptic Blaze" but i dont always use headlamps as much as i need them, and they sometimes dont aim well at all angles , assuming the "Limp Lumens" position.


----------



## RobertM (Apr 18, 2011)

leukos said:


> Depends a lot on the flashlight, but I frequently alternate between the cigar grip and tactical.


 
Same here, depending on the light.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 18, 2011)

I hold mine in my hand!!! No really... It depends on the light but cigar grip seems to make me happy... I also like clipping lights onto things so I don't have to hold them...


----------



## Tomcat! (Apr 18, 2011)

VidPro said:


> weird names  i have never heard of these methods.
> i use the "Monkey grip", for the mags, dangle arms down at sides grasp firmly around barrel of light, carry , walk for hours, that is 99.9% of the time, if i want to spot something, then i use the "Statue of liberty hold" raise arm from normal walking position, point at object.
> 
> then i use the well known "Wanker grip" for the small twistie light, because the twistie has to be tight enough that it doesnt come on in the pocket and become the "pocket rocket" once on i use either the "Ice cream cone" or the "pen hold" but if i have to use it for long enough, then i switch to "Dangling Monkey" , or "oral infestation" if i need both hands
> ...




I think these ought to be the new official terms.


----------



## Xacto (Apr 19, 2011)

Cigargrip or Ice pick grip on most of my lights, the cigargrip e.g. when I hold a light while driving.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 19, 2011)

Some threads just won't die...2004-2008-2010...LOL!

I use a "modified" cigar grip alot of times, where instead of activating the light by squeezing it with the heel of my palm, I bring my thumb over and activate it with the first bend in my thumb. kind of a mix between the over hand/cigar grip.


----------



## onetrickpony (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't hold my flashlights.

I caress them.





Kidding, I go tactical, unless I'm using my mag, then I go shoulder style, but it's in pieces right now, awaiting parts which are at the post office and it's killing me that they closed at 4 today and I couldn't get there until 5 and I really can't wait until tomorrow because just opening that kind of package is always nearly an out of body experience for me and I've been waiting like a month and, oh......wow. I think I've gone completely insane.

Here's to CPF and all the Flashoholics out there!!!!


----------



## shomie911 (Apr 19, 2011)

onetrickpony said:


> I don't hold my flashlights.
> 
> I caress them.
> 
> ...


 
I think we all know the feeling. :laughing:


----------



## swtws6 (Apr 20, 2011)

for my 6D Mag, shoulder stlye (rocket launcher) 
most everything else tactical grip
smaller (AA/AAA) lights either tactical if i'm just using it for generic lighting or more of a pencil grip for doing inspections of things in small tight spaces (i'm a auto technician) so that might be how i hold my small inspection lights at work the most, also the in the mouth hold for when i'm trying to get a bolt started somewhere or iix a wire and need both hands for working


----------

